# (2) 600W HPS -vs- (1) 1000W HPS



## Jimmy James (Nov 11, 2012)

I need to here your Pros & Cons
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 11, 2012)

isn't it true that out of all of the different sizes of hps lights, that the 600watt is the best price per lumen? i think i saw that written somewhere, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> isn't it true that out of all of the different sizes of hps lights, that the 600watt is the best price per lumen? i think i saw that written somewhere, can anyone confirm?




I have always thought that they indeed get the best lumen to watt ratio. I like 600's.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 11, 2012)

how much more heat will 2 600's put out compared to a 1000? your getting roughly 50k more total lumens out of 2 600's compared to 1 1000. you'll pay roughly an extra $100-$150 more for 2 600's, then 1 1000. but 2 600's will allow for a larger space. 5x5 max on the 1k, and 6x6 on the 2 600's


----------



## DrFever (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok here is my input on this matter  1000 watt 145 - 150,000 lumens 
      600 watt  88,000 lumens 
 agreed that 600's  are more efficient cost wise but yield wise ????
 now your going to have to sit back for a moment and  look what kind of growing are you doing , for instance  many many growers are not worried about efficiency or electrical costs when producing large quantities.
 3 things you need to worry about  watt per sq foot, luminious output , and  heat 
Now there are going to be posts  well i can place my 600  16" from tops , my answer is  great  i can place my  open reflector 1000 watts  same  who cares 
 what you need to really know is  how far away can you place  your lights  for instance 600 watt placed  36" away from top of plant has lost a  crap load of its power   where a 1000   from 16" - 30 " from tops  will still give you maximum penetration , this is what it really comes down to  penetration power 
 1000 watt will cover  5 x 5 area  very nicely and more  one of my first grows was 72 plants  2k    i yielded  6 pounds dry   
 just place a 600 watt bulb in your hand then grab a 1000 watt  bad boy 

so imo if you can control heat  then 1000's all the way most 600 grows  best they can get is maybe 1.5 pounds  and this is pro level grower  figure out  GPW from  that 6 pound 2 k grow 1000's bigger harder nugs , faster growth , its a win win in my books


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2012)

600's have the best watt to lumen ratio.

2 600's will out perform a 1000 in the same space. With the 600's putting out a total of 190,000 lumens compared to 155,000 for a 1000.jmo


----------



## DrFever (Nov 12, 2012)

here is a simple  look  600 watt grow week 5 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XDSwI72clk

 then 1000 watt grow   week 5  which looks more developed ???  bigger and more   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy4J895rELs


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

Lose the live links Dr.....against the rules. I put zero stock in anything I see on YouTube.


----------



## Jimmy James (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks All - Please continue with the Pros & Cons.

Fever --- I have a 5 X 5 tent. --- 2 X 600 = 1,200 watts


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2012)

You get a better spread with two 600 watters,, because they can be seperated,, and you get more Lumens with the 2 600 watters,, so Im not seeing how a single 1000 Watter is better then 2 600 watters that throws more Lumens. Again you have lost me with yur math.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 12, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> 1000 watt will cover 5 x 5 area very nicely and more one of my first grows was 72 plants 2k i yielded 6 pounds dry


 

I just don't buy it bud. 3 lb per 1000w, I call **...again. I have sen your scrogs, and you are no where near 3 p a light bro, no where near.


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I just don't buy it bud. 3 lb per 1000w, I call **...again. I have sen your scrogs, and you are no where near 3 p a light bro, no where near.




But YouTube grows are always honest an unbiased....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2012)

A 1K will give you 6200lumens/sqft and two 600 will give you 7600 lumens/sqft.

The biggest pro for the two 600 is the difference in lumens/sqft. Con is cost involved in starting up.
As far as pro's and con's after that, they are the same for both, since you could put 2 bulbs in one reflector. Just really depends on what type of growing one is doing.jmo


----------



## DrFever (Nov 12, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I just don't buy it bud. 3 lb per 1000w, I call **...again. I have sen your scrogs, and you are no where near 3 p a light bro, no where near.


 yes Norcali  its true  i have started a thread  in grow journals  have a peak  i will get   8 - 12 pounds dry from 3 k of lighting  12 plants
 my previous grow  whaich was slapped together  in heat of summer  was  5 plant  4.75 pounds dry  2k


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr.Fever said:
			
		

> 3 things you need to worry about watt per sq foot, luminious output , and heat



:confused2: Dr. Fever even in your original post you mentioned the 3 three things to worry about and two 600's scientifically outperform the 1K on 2 out of 3. So I am confused on your reasoning:confused2:

Most growers go by lumens/sqft and not watt/sqft because if one is using 3 year old bulbs, they are using the same amount of watts but not nearly getting the same amount of lumens as new bulbs using the same wattage.


----------



## DrFever (Nov 12, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2: Dr. Fever even in your original post you mentioned the 3 three things to worry about and two 600's scientifically outperform the 1K on 2 out of 3. So I am confused on your reasoning:confused2:
> 
> Most growers go by lumens/sqft and not watt/sqft because if one is using 3 year old bulbs, they are using the same amount of watts but not nearly getting the same amount of lumens as new bulbs using the same wattage.




That's grossly incorrect. 
Luminosity (lumens) is an intrinsecal property of a light source and doesn't change with distance. The lumens are the same at 1 inch , 1 foot or 10 miles.... it's the intensity (LUX, 1Lux = 1 lumen / square meter) , what is afected by the inverse square law, but only where light is travelling in all directions three-dimensionaly...it's meaningles in this scenario, where you are directing nearly all light in the same direction.

As long as your room walls are reflective and you have a reflector that is not directing light to the wrong direction, you get at least 80% - 95% of the total lumens emited by the bulb over your grow area.... so the intensity (lumens/area) does not decrease whatever the distance... In practice , if your lights are say, 2 miles away, photons will collide with dust particles , energy will get dissipated heating the air in between., and you would lose some (not much) light intensity...
If you didn't have a reflector, and bulb and a plant area of were placed in outer space or in a grow room painted in black . by the inverse square law , the 2x 600W at 1 meter distance and the 2X1000W a 1.29 meters would provide the same intensity to the grow area.
regards.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr.Fever said:
			
		

> That's grossly incorrect.



What part of my statement is _grossly incorrect_?



> In practice , if your lights are say, 2 miles away, photons will collide with dust particles , energy will get dissipated heating the air in between., and you would lose some (not much) light intensity...



Then how come my flashlight won't let me see what is 2 miles in front of me? Now I may see a flashlight from 2 miles away but I sure cannot see 2 miles with a flashlight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a 6 x 3.5' closet that I run either a single 1000W or 2 600W lights in.  I am currently running the 1000W and have the 600W in another closet.  I always get better yield from the 2 600W lights than the single 1000W.  I of course put it down to the increase in lumens and the better spread of the light.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 12, 2012)

I use 2 600w in 5x5tents and I like using the 2 lights over a single 1k because it gives the plants 2 sources of light in case one fails for some reason. It also gives light to the plants from 2 different directions which eliminates most of the shadowing on the lower branches and helps the lower buds develop better. Here is 4 Pineapple chunk plants in hydro in one of the 5x5 tents. I had to pull them down with guy wires once they got up close to the lights and now they fill up the whole tent. They are in their 6th week of flower, and should go to the end of 9 weeks before harvesting


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

I am converting and replacing each 1k with two 600s for all the above reasons.  Not really concerned with the lumens but more interested in more even distribution and closer distance from decreased heat. But I'll do it with dimmable 1k digitals so I can pump them up when the mood strikes.

But no way someone can expect near 1lb per plant indoors; even if you dedicate 1k per plant.  I call shenanigans on that one... Total fantasy unless you are counting leaf and stem weight or you are vegging for 4-6 months first; which still remains B-S.


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> But no way someone can expect near 1lb per plant indoors; even if you dedicate 1k per plant.  I call shenanigans on that one... Total fantasy unless you are counting leaf and stem weight or you are vegging for 4-6 months first; which still remains B-S.




:yeahthat:

I have seen Nchef grow some trees that yielded killer but pulling 1lb a plant without growing trees? Highly doubtful.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah, im looking forward to seeing the 15 ounce plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 12, 2012)

So I plant to pull about a pound out of my tent that I posted. If I were to take the 2 600w out and put in a 1k, I would be able to pull 4lbs out of that tent?


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 12, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> yes Norcali its true i have started a thread in grow journals have a peak i will get 8 - 12 pounds dry from 3 k of lighting 12 plants
> my previous grow whaich was slapped together in heat of summer was 5 plant 4.75 pounds dry 2k


 
So, your telling me that with 1 -1000 watt light you will get 4 -1 lb plants. Your trippin' bro. Way trippin'. 

Your insight on lumens/Lux is afu too man. By your thinking, you can put your lights on the ceiling and all will be well. I totally disagree bro. 

I saw your scrog man, and there is no way you are going to clear 4 lbs a light, or even 3, and I highly doubt 2. You be lucky to get 6 for your 3000 watts, and I doubt that too.

I'm till at a lose for your explanation of lumens. If penetration is not effected by distance, then why cut out the undergrowth? 

I have seen my share of grows in my time, and my share of methods and growers, and noone is ever claiming 4 lb a light. You are full of it bro, what else can I say.

I don't even have the time to argue with your crazy claims.

All I can say is your doing a great job on your scrogs, the plants are healthy, but your Scale is way off.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 12, 2012)

I would agree. Think he's saying 3lb per 1k, but I am stoned too. And for the record. When I ran the 32gal, Undercurrent, I had 18, 1k's, vertical. Sealed with CO2 and a 3.5 ton self contained frost box. It was not the best in terms of grams per watt as I was focused on minimum plant count, with high yields. If I ran a light yielder it would be over a lb. If I ran Hindu Kush or AK47, it would be almost triple that. Veg time if I remember was 8 weeks.


----------



## cubby (Nov 12, 2012)

Dr.Fever are you possibly using LEOs weight technique? You know, where they weigh the plant, root ball, bucket, and any stray house pets.....just a thought.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have a 6 x 3.5' closet that I run either a single 1000W or 2 600W lights in.  I am currently running the 1000W and have the 600W in another closet.  I always get better yield from the 2 600W lights than the single 1000W.  I of course put it down to the increase in lumens and the better spread of the light.


 
boom


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> Dr.Fever are you possibly using LEOs weight technique? You know, where they weigh the plant, root ball, bucket, and any stray house pets.....just a thought.




Lol...


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 13, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> But YouTube grows are always honest an unbiased....


 

  You did'nt know that already, Hammy!??
J/K

:48:

ODF


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol..ODF.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Nov 14, 2012)

2x600s over 1 1K

Cons
Costs more in equipment, replacing bulbs, electricity, and generates more waste heat to be dealt with. 
Requires additional amps
More to deal with

Pros
600 more efficient per watt of electricity used.
1200 watts vs 1000 watts
Light is more evenly distributed
Lower individual temps means lights can be closer to the plants.


----------



## 1lildog (Nov 14, 2012)

I use 750w the most on adjustable ballasts. I wish my 600's were 1000.


----------

